
Ask HN: What is the most valuable remote-friendly software company? - itsdrewmiller
There are clearly many developers enthusiastic about remote work, and articles about how this company I&#x27;ve never heard of or that other company I&#x27;ve also never heard of are so successful being remote-first.  It seems like the big four&#x2F;five are remote tolerant but far from enthusiastic about it.  Are any of the unicorns secretly or openly remote-heavy?  Is Basecamp the biggest all-remote software company?<p>(To be clear I am not trying to pass judgment; just curious if it correlates more with lifestyle work than big exit work.)
======
AppAgency
Forbes says there are quite a in the list, including balsamiq and many others
above basecamp, though BC is more famous than those. Read this:-
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/unicefusa/2017/03/29/yemens-
war...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/unicefusa/2017/03/29/yemens-war-
leaves-10-million-young-lives-falling-through-the-cracks/#2f65ec97736a)

I've personally seen most of these jobs ain't truly remote either, since they
restrict core jobs to local regions mostly so that they can call employees at
times.

The good thing is, it is growing; the not-so-good thing is it is still being
looked down upon and not considered as the best option when organization grows
or achieves X amount of revenue. You know what I mean.

I work as remote developer, or remote a dev agency for my customers (mostly in
the US) and they also strive for having their own On-site team once they raise
big funds, no matter how good we work from our location; so some hard
realities are also there. :)

~~~
itsdrewmiller
Thanks for the response - not sure if that is the link you meant to include,
though?

~~~
AppAgency
Of course not, seeing copy and paste; let me search and share the right one.

